# BLI SD70ACE Contact Problems



## ted535is (Dec 3, 2019)

I now have had 2 Broadway Limited SD70ACEs with the same problem in DCC mode. They start fine but stutter and reset at random as they go down the track. I've cleaned the track extensively but it also does the same thing on my test bench. Cleaned the wheels, pickups, even had BLI send me a new set of trucks. Same problem. I love the engines and the sound but they're going back for warranty repairs. I have no idea how they'll fix this. I just know they said up to 12 weeks for repairs. 

Anyone else having problems with these or other BLI six axle diesels?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Did you try a different decoder, or install that locomotive's decoder in another unit to test?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I sent a BLI C30-7 back to them in April for a similar problem. Still haven't got it back. The problem is prolly the decoder.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would have probably just asked them to send a new decoder like they sent the new trucks.


----------



## ted535is (Dec 3, 2019)

I didn't realize they'd send an entire decoder. Had I known I would have asked for it. Both units were just sent back for warranty repairs with an RA. If I'm lucky I'll see them in September.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

You need to send back your defective decoder first, they check it out and send you a new one back.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ted535is said:


> I now have had 2 Broadway Limited SD70ACEs with the same problem in DCC mode. They start fine but stutter and reset at random as they go down the track. I've cleaned the track extensively but it also does the same thing on my test bench. Cleaned the wheels, pickups, even had BLI send me a new set of trucks. Same problem. I love the engines and the sound but they're going back for warranty repairs. I have no idea how they'll fix this. I just know they said up to 12 weeks for repairs.
> 
> Anyone else having problems with these or other BLI six axle diesels?


I have several BLI locos and they all run great. IMO the trucks on the BLI locos are to ridged, if your track work isn't nice and smooth they will loose contact. I received two Atlas SD35s that was that way, I filed a small amount off the frame so the truck would rock a little side to side and now they run great.


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree with rrjim1 that the trucks are too rigid on BLI locos. Ive purchase 3 locos from them and all 3 had that rigid truck problem. On the steam I just loosened the tender truck screws, but on the diesel I gently rocked the trucks back and forth until they loosened a little and ran fine. I will say I am impressed with the BLI products.


----------

